# My first heart-attack fattie



## alaskanbear (May 20, 2011)

hot pork sausage, fresh spinach, mozz cheese assorted misc seasonings..


----------



## fpnmf (May 20, 2011)

Real nice!!

 Craig


----------



## jefflisa828 (May 20, 2011)

good lookin nice work


----------



## meateater (May 20, 2011)

Looks great, I need to try them healthy spinach fatty's some day.


----------



## adiochiro3 (May 20, 2011)

"healthy" and "fattie" in the same sentence?!!!  Never thought I would see that!!  Nice work!


----------



## SmokinAl (May 21, 2011)

Great looking meal!


----------



## justpassingthru (May 21, 2011)

Very nice AB, I love spinach and you packed a lot in there!

Hmmm..., first, as in the first you have ever made or first, as in the beginning of a long line of heart attack fatties?  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Next, question, is that risotto on your plate?

Gene


----------



## captturbo (May 21, 2011)

That looks soooo freaking good! Wow!


----------



## Bearcarver (May 21, 2011)

Looks Great AB !!!

Just so everybody knows---Bearcarver has never posted a Fatty on this forum (or any other forum), so he takes NO responsibility for reprimands from anyone's Cardiologist!!!!

Bear


----------

